# Abenteuer Florida



## orillio397 (3. Juli 2013)

Moin! Moin!

Ich bin 26 Jahre alt und vor einem Monat von Hamburg nach Orlando, Florida (USA) gezogen und möchte euch an meinen Erlebnissen Teilhaben lassen.
 In diesem ersten Teil meines Threads möchte ich Euch über die Hintergründe informieren warum ich hierher gezogen bin, und vor allem über meine ersten Angelversuche in den USA berichten. Ich möchte, dass Ihr dabei seid wie sich meine Techniken verbessern und meine Erfolge mit Euch teilen.
 Geplant ist, dass der Thread von Fotos und Videos eventuell auch einen Youtube-Kanal begleitet wird.

Teil 1:

In „good old germany“ habe ich jede freie Minute dem Angeln gewidmet.
Bei Wind und Wetter stand ich an der Alster, an Kanälen, an der Elbe im Hafen und Umland und habe Butt, Zander, Hecht, Aal naja eigentlich allem was dort so herum-schwimmt nachgestellt.

Vor etwa drei Jahren habe ich ein halbes Jahr bei Walt Disney World in Orlando gearbeitet und dort meine Frau kennen gelernt, welche aus Seattle (Washington) kommt.

Nach der Zeit bei Disney, mussten wir nach Deutschland ziehen, da es für meine Frau einfacher war dort ein Visum zu bekommen als für mich in den USA. Dennoch wussten wir beide, dass wir zurück in die USA ziehen werden.

Als es dann soweit war, mussten wir uns entscheiden wo wir uns niederlassen wollen. 
Eigentlich kamen dafür nur zwei Gegenden in Frage. Seattle oder Orlando.

Da meine Frau aus Seattle ist und Washington ein wunderschöner Staat. Die Universitäten gut und die Menschen sehr liberal sind.
Es dort viele interessante Gewässer mit fantastischem Fischbeständen gibt und man den Pazifik vor der Haustür hat, machte dies die Gegend um Seattle zur einen Option und Orlando in Florida, mit Freizeitparks, günstigen Universitäten, den unzähligen Seen welche für die besten Schwarzbarsch- Bestände in den USA bekannt sind, zur Ostseite der Atlantik und zur Westseite der Golf von Mexiko, zur anderen Option. 

Da meine Frau Disney liebt und ich genug von dem Schiet-Wetter in Hamburg hatte, haben wir uns für den sonnigen Süden entschieden.  


 Nachdem wir endlich angekommen waren und wir die wichtigsten Dinge geregelt hatten um unser kleines Nest zu bauen (Haus, Autos, Jobs). Hat es zwei Wochen gedauert bis ich das erste mal losziehen konnte.


 Ich fand ein kleines Gewässer ca. fünf Minuten von meinem Haus entfernt und habe versuchte umgehend mit den üblichen Methoden (Dropshot, Jiggen, Spinner) die Barsche zu verführen. Doch es wollte mir nicht gelingen wohl gleich ich die durchaus großen Barsche auch sehen konnte.  
 Nach einiger Zeit wurde mir bewusst, dass ich doch logischer weise ein wenig Recherche betreiben sollte bevor ich in einem mir unbekannten Gewässer auf einen mir unbekannten Fisch zu angeln versuche.


 Den nächsten Tag ging es dann zum örtlichen Wal Mart in die Fischerei und Jagdabteilung wo ich mir von einem älteren Herrn die besten Methoden erklären ließ und auch passende Utensilien für geeignete Vorfächer und Montagen kaufte.  
 Zuhause noch schnell Youtube durchsucht und ein paar passende Videos angeschaut ging es auch gleich wieder ans Wasser.


 Ich versuchte es ca. eine halbe Stunde. Die Barsche waren in Sicht, doch wieder ging ich leer aus. Neben mir stand ein anderer Angler am See, welcher auf „panfish“ angelte, eine kleine Fischart die man mit Brot fangen kann.  
 Ich kam mit dem Herrn ins Gespräch und er sagte mir ich habe das richtige Gerät für Barsche müsste aber die Köderführung ändern.  
 Nach einer kurzen Präsentation des netten Mannes versuchte ich es erneut und es klappte, ich fing einen Barsch nach dem anderen. Und ich stand am See bis die Sonne unterging.
 An diesem Tag bekam ich auch mehr von dem „Wildlife“ in Florida mit, denn zum ende des Angelausflugs tauchte ein Alligator auf und es schien als würde dieser mich beobachten. Ich bewahrte sichere Distanz aber es war nicht Angst einflößend eher genoss ich den Anblick dieses Geschöpfes aus der Urzeit.


 Diesem Tag folgten viele andere erfolgreiche Angeltage auf Barsch und auch weitere Alligatoren Sichtungen.


 Ich bedanke mich fürs Lesen und hoffe der erste Teil hat Euch gefallen, ich würde mich über Kommentare, Fragen, Feedback und Abo´s freuen. Im nächsten Teil werde ich Euch über meine ersten Angelausflüge an den Golf von Mexiko berichten.  


 Petri Heil!:m


 Orillio


----------



## Ossipeter (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Abenteuer Florida*

Danke Orillio für deinen interessanten Bericht. Freu mich schon auf den nächsten und auf Fotos.


----------



## labralehn (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Abenteuer Florida*

Hallo Orillio, 
klasse Bericht, optisch sowie inhaltlich. 
Ich freue mich schon auf die Fortsetzung.
Vielen Dank.


----------



## Norge Fan (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Abenteuer Florida*

Super Idee von dir #6. Da ich selbst schon in deiner neuen Umgebung unterwegs war, würde ich mich sehr über weiteren Input freuen.


----------



## Black-Death (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Abenteuer Florida*

freue mich auch auf weitere beiträge.

ich war letztes jahr auch u.a. im staat washington unterwegs und kann es nut unterschreiben wie schön die landschaft ist. und man hat eben gewässer ohne ende. oftmals auch größtenteils unberührt. dazu ist der weg hoch nach kanada nicht weit. aber man sollte eine derartige entscheidung ja nicht nur vom angelvergnügen abhängig machen  die menschen sind überall in den usa einfach klasse....achja....ich will auch wieder zurück


----------



## orillio397 (4. Juli 2013)

*AW: Abenteuer Florida*

Ich denke ich bin euch die Fotos zu diesem Beitrag schuldig. Danke für die positiven Antworten.


----------



## orillio397 (4. Juli 2013)

*AW: Abenteuer Florida*

Und noch ein paar mehr Bilder...


----------



## orillio397 (4. Juli 2013)

*AW: Abenteuer Florida*

Es gibt noch mehr Bilder. Diesmal habe ich sogar ne Schildkröte gefunden


----------



## Norge Fan (5. Juli 2013)

*AW: Abenteuer Florida*

So ein Alligator beim angeln hat schon was.
Muss man sich sicher erst einmal dran gewöhnen .

Danke für deine Bilder, macht Lust auf mehr :m


----------



## (F)xnglxr (5. Juli 2013)

*AW: Abenteuer Florida*

Coole Sache! Ich wünsche Dir alles Gute in Deinem neuen Zuhause!


----------



## Gunnar (10. Juli 2013)

*AW: Abenteuer Florida*

Schöne Bilder, leider muss ich wieder bis Mai 2014 warten, bis mich Florida wiedersieht.#h Vorsicht mit den Schildkröten.
Da gibt es richtig bissige Exemplare. Barschangeln in Florida habe ich auch noch nicht gemacht. Bisher bin ich in Clearwater Beach immer am Strand unterwegs.

Gunnar


----------



## orillio397 (15. Juli 2013)

*Abenteuer Florida Teil 2*

Moin! Moin! 

Eigentlich wollte ich schon letzte Woche den zweiten Teil schreiben, hatte aber leider kaum Zeit, da ich viel arbeiten musste und an meinen freien Tagen war ich natürlich angeln. Sorry, dass ich euch habe warten lassen. Da es heute in strömen regnet nehme ich mir jetzt die Zeit um euch den nächsten Bericht zu schreiben.

Nachdem ich meine ersten Erfolge beim Barschangeln hatte, konnte ich es kaum erwarten an den Golf von Mexiko zu fahren. Vor drei Jahren war ich einen Tag in Daytona am Atlantik angeln und hatte dort einen Einheimischen getroffen welcher mir gezeigt hat wie man am besten die Fische hier im Salzwasser überlistet. Damals habe ich Unmengen an „Seatrouts“ (sieht aus wie eine Mischung aus Zander und Bachforelle) und „Bluefish“ gefangen.

Die Montage ist recht simpel: ca. 35 Gramm Blei an einem etwa 30cm langen Vorfach mit Hacken.
 Der Köderfisch wird mit dem Hacken durch die Augen aufgespießt. Als Köderfische dienen „Greenbags“, eine kleine Fischart, die in großen schwärmen vorkommt, und ganz einfach mit einem Herings-Paternoster oder einem Wurfnetz gefangen werden können. Anders als in Deutschland wird  hier fast ausschließlich mit Lebendköder geangelt.  


 Also nachdem ich wieder bei meiner Lieblingsabteilung im Walmart die nötigen Utensilien eingekauft habe ging es auch los. Montag morgens um 5.30 Uhr haben meine Frau und ich das Haus verlassen und sind um 7 Uhr morgens am Pier angekommen. Da wir so Früh dran waren haben wir noch einen guten platz gefunden und aufgebaut.  


 Ich wollte natürlich gleich anfangen und habe auch rund um den Pier die Köderfische schwimmen sehen, leider sind auf diesem Pier Wurfnetze verboten weshalb ich meine Frau dann damit beauftragt habe die Köderfische mit dem Paternoster zu angeln während ich die anderen Ruten aufgebaut und Bestückt habe.
 Bei den Köderfischen war das etwa wie beim Heringsangeln, und der Eimer war recht schnell voll.
 Die Ruten waren draußen und ich wartete auf den ersten Biss.
 Die Angler die schon vor Ort waren fingen ab und an Fische überwiegend „Spanish Makrel“ nur bei uns ging zu Anfang gar nichts. Da es zunächst ruhig blieb beschloss ich mich kurz aufs Örtchen zu verdrücken und meine Frau beaufsichtigte die Ruten.  
 Als ich dann zurück sah ich gleich den aufgeregten Gesichtsausdruck meiner Frau und wusste, dass ich einen großen Fisch verpasst habe.
 Offenbar hatte ein ziemlich großer Fisch meinen Köder genommen und sei abgezogen, sie hatte versucht den Fisch zu bezwingen aber selbst mit der Hilfe der anderen Angler ist wohl das Vorfach gerissen. Es wurden Vermutungen gestellt, dass es sich wohl um einen großen Hai gehandelt haben muss.
 Man war ich sauer auf mich selbst aber wie sagt man so schön „shit happens“.


 Dieses Ereignis motivierte mich noch mehr, und ich blieb ununterbrochen an den Ruten. Und es dauerte auch nicht mehr lange bis sich was bewegte, die Spitzte bog sich runter und die Rolle machte nur ein zischendes Geräusch während der Fisch die Schnur von der Spule zog. Ich drillte den Fisch etwa fünf Minuten bis ich ihn vorm Pier hatte leider riss auch diesmal die Schnur, sodass ich nur einen kurzen blick auf den Fisch werfen konnte. Eine ziemlich große „Spanish Makrel“ hatte meinen Köder genommen.
 Ich konnte es nicht glauben zweimal hintereinander die Schnur gerissen. Ich musste etwas an meiner Montage ändern, ich beschloss den 25 lbs Leader durch einen 100 lbs Leader auszutauschen. Ein 50 lbs oder 75 lbs hätte es wohl auch getan aber ich hatte nur 25 lbs und zufällig ein kleines bisschen von der 100er und ich wollte einfach auf Nummer sicher gehen wenn hier solche dicken Brocken herum schwimmen muss man für alles gefasst sein.  
 Danach fingen wir eine kleinere „Spanish Makrel“ und ein paar „Jacks“  
 Diese gingen wieder zurück ins Wasser und das einzige was wir mit nach Hause nahmen waren super starke Sonnenbrände, Leute wenn Ihr in Florida an den Strand geht bitte das eincremen nicht vergessen denn einmal vorher und einmal zwischendurch reicht definitiv nicht aus... Aua! Aua! Aua!


 Nachdem wir uns von dem Sonnenbrand erholt hatten ging es eine Woche später wieder los an den Golf von Mexiko, diesmal an einen Pier der nicht so stark besucht ist.
 Wir trafen gegen Mittag ein und bauten auch gleich wieder auf, ich übte mich das erste mal am Wurfnetz und es klappte recht gut, nach dem dritten versuch hatte ich erst einmal ausreichend Köder.  
 Die Angeln waren schnell ausgeworfen und wir warteten, ich fing ein paar kleinere „Seatrouts“ aber keine die groß genug waren um sie zu behalten.


 Wir hatten kaum noch Köderfische also beschoss ich noch ein paar zu fangen, ich ging auf die andere Seite des Piers, weil da gerade ein großer Schwarm „Greenbags“ war. Wieder konnte ich erfolgreich Köder mit dem Netz fangen und als ich beschlossen, dass es wohl erstmal reichen sollte rief mich meine Frau und ich sah, dass da etwas echt großes an meiner Angel war. Ich rannte zu meiner Rute, und fing an einzuholen, schnell stellte sich raus der Fisch war schon in meine Richtung gekommen und unter den Pier, sodass sich die Schnur ums Bein vom Pier gewickelt hatte und ich hatte keine Chance den Fisch zu landen, dennoch wollte ich wissen was es war. Ich beugte mich über und sah den Fisch meines Lebens ein bestimmt fast 1,70m langer „Tarpon“ eine Fischart die nur in der Zeit von Mai bis ende Juli hier vorkommt. Und ich Depp war wieder nicht bei meiner Rute und verpasste die Chance den Fisch zu bezwingen. Die Schnur wurde gekappt und es wurde weiter geangelt. Ich fing noch ein paar Salzwasser-Welse, welche hier recht verhasst sind da sie überall vorkommen und einem wohl die Köder wegfressen, ich habe mich dennoch gefreut. Außerdem habe ich noch nie einen Fisch so bellen gehört wie diese kleinen Welse, es hat sich echt wie ein Hund angehört als ich versuchte die Hacken zu lösen.


 Wir sahen wie sich die Wolken zuzogen und es war nur eine Frage von Minuten bis ein Sturm einbrechen würde also beschlossen wir einzupacken. Gerade als meine Frau ihre Rute einholen will, hat sie einen Biss wieder etwas großes. Ich half Ihr beim Drill und erklärte ihr was sie zu tun hatte.
 Der Fisch startete mehrere Fluchten und es dauerte etwa 10 Minuten, bis wir sahen was es war. Ein etwa 1,20m großer Hai, ein großer Fisch für uns aber im Verhältnis noch eher klein.  
 Ich versuchte den Fisch zu keschern, jedoch vergeblich der Fisch war einfach zu groß und der Hacken löste sich bei dem Versuch den Hai zu landen. Danach packten wir ein. Wir fuhren nach hause mit gemischten Gefühlen einerseits sehr aufgeregt andererseits enttäuscht keinen großen Fisch gelandet zu haben.


 Was habe ich auf diesen zwei Ausflügen gelernt?  
 Verwende robustes Material, bring einen Riesen Kescher, bereite dich gut vor bevor du die Angeln auswirfst und vor allem verlasse nie deinen Platz! Das heißt ich muss genügend Köderfische für den gesamten Tag fangen gehen bevor ich loslege.
 Was dafür unverzichtbar ist ist eine Pumpe die das Wasser frisch hält damit die Fische nicht  im Eimer ersticken.


 Das war es auch erst einmal wieder. Vielen Dank fürs lesen und falls Ihr Fragen oder Anregungen habt einfach schreiben.


----------



## orillio397 (15. Juli 2013)

*AW: Abenteuer Florida*



Gunnar schrieb:


> Schöne Bilder, leider muss ich wieder bis Mai 2014 warten, bis mich Florida wiedersieht.#h Vorsicht mit den Schildkröten.
> Da gibt es richtig bissige Exemplare. Barschangeln in Florida habe ich auch noch nicht gemacht. Bisher bin ich in Clearwater Beach immer am Strand unterwegs.
> 
> Gunnar




Ja da hast du recht, die Schnappschildkröten können einem regelrecht die Finger abhacken.

Clearwater war ich beim erstenmal ist echt schön dort allerdings war mir das zu voll dort. dazu kommen die 10 dollar fürs parken und die 8 dollaa für die Tageskarte für den Pier. Da gibt es wesentlich günstigere Alternativen. :vik:


----------



## Black-Death (16. Juli 2013)

*AW: Abenteuer Florida*

wieder ein toller bericht.
aber bitte mehr bilder, damit mein fernweh wieder schön wachsen kann :c


----------



## Gunnar (16. Juli 2013)

*AW: Abenteuer Florida*



orillio397 schrieb:


> Ja da hast du recht, die Schnappschildkröten können einem regelrecht die Finger abhacken.
> 
> Clearwater war ich beim erstenmal ist echt schön dort allerdings war mir das zu voll dort. dazu kommen die 10 dollar fürs parken und die 8 dollaa für die Tageskarte für den Pier. Da gibt es wesentlich günstigere Alternativen. :vik:


 
Auf dem Pier fische ich auch nicht. Ich fange meine Fische mit der Fliegenrute vom Strand aus. Clearwater Northbeach, Caledesi oder Honeymoon Island.
Schöne Seatrouts, Snooks, Ladyfisch, Tarpon und Redfisch vom Boot mit Guide usw. Wobei der Snook ja noch geschont ist. Ein schöner Pier ist der Gulfpier in Ft. de Soto. Nur 5 Dollar Eintritt für den Nationalpark, Parken und Fischen umsonst. Die Sunshine Skyway Piers sollte man auch mal besucht haben. Preis ?, dafür mit dem Auto zum Angelplatz fahren.

Gunnar


----------



## Norge Fan (16. Juli 2013)

*AW: Abenteuer Florida*

Super das Du uns weiterhin an deinen Erlebnissen teilhaben lässt #6.

Mit dem Tarpon ist natürlich Kagge , aber war bestimmt nicht der Letzte. 
Schade das Boardie Nick A nicht mehr so aktiv ist, der angelt seit Jahren in Florida und hat echt Ahnung. Ein paar Tips von ihm würden dich sicher unterstützen.


----------



## guifri (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: Abenteuer Florida Teil 2*



orillio397 schrieb:


> Moin! Moin!
> E
> 
> 
> ...



Schöne Berichte, weiter so...mein Neid ist mit dir

Ohne Pumpe kannst Du dir auch diese Baitbox holen, die man am langen Seil im Wasser lässt. Da bleiben die KöFis frisch.

Den Platz verlassen mit Rute im Waser ist per se keine gute Idee. Hab aus Sanibel mal meine Saltiga samt Rute gerade noch aus der Luft gegriffen.


----------



## Andre´ (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: Abenteuer Florida*

Boah das mit dem Tarpon würde mich schier umbringen, vor allem da die ja wirklich schwer zu haken ( nicht Hacken ) sind. Wenn dann mal einer dran bleibt hängt er fest, au Mann -.-

Auf jeden Fall toll dass Du uns teilhaben lässt an den Erlebnissen, Klasse !


----------



## acker (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: Abenteuer Florida*

Danke für Deinen schönen Bericht #h


----------



## kopyto55 (10. September 2013)

*AW: Abenteuer Florida*

coole Berichte, weiter so !


----------



## kopyto55 (6. Februar 2014)

*AW: Abenteuer Florida*

übrigens verwende ich spezielles Fluorcarbon Vorfach (Walmart) in FLA.
normale Mono, auch 45er beissen die Fischchen da locker durch. |gr: Gerade auch die spanish mackrel haben bedeutend schärfere beisserchen als unsere Makrelen...


----------



## thomsen (13. August 2014)

*AW: Abenteuer Florida*

Hallo zusammen,

Nächstes Jahr im September werde ich mal 4 Wochen florida besuchen und unter anderem bin ich in Fort Meyers 1Woche. Ich fische auch bei uns drop shot und wollte mal fragen wie sich die Technik dann dort zu der unsrigen unterscheidet. Ausserdem gehe ich oft nach Norwegen und wollte mal fragen ob es Sinn macht ein paar utensilien aus meinem fundus mitzunehmen, pilker, Paternoster oder sowas? 



Grüsse

Thomas


----------



## kopyto55 (14. August 2014)

*AW: Abenteuer Florida*



thomsen schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> Nächstes Jahr im September werde ich mal 4 Wochen florida besuchen und unter anderem bin ich in Fort Meyers 1Woche. Ich fische auch bei uns drop shot und wollte mal fragen wie sich die Technik dann dort zu der unsrigen unterscheidet. Ausserdem gehe ich oft nach Norwegen und wollte mal fragen ob es Sinn macht ein paar utensilien aus meinem fundus mitzunehmen, pilker, Paternoster oder sowas?
> 
> ...


 
hey thomsen

das angeln im Golf von mexico unterscheide sich vom angeln im Atlantik. im atlantik kannst du mehr wie bei uns fischen. Posen, Grundangeln etc. 

Im Golf von Mexico angelt kaum einer auf grund, da fängst du nur catfisch. diese aber zuverlässig :g 
Achtung, diese Welse haben Stacheln !!!!! 

das meiste Norwegenzeugs kannst du vergessen. 
Allenfalls ganz kleine Pilker und Makrelenpaternoster. 
Ansonsten spezifisches Zeugs da kaufen, ist eh saubillig. 

Es wird sehr viel mit *live* bait (Fische, Garnelen, Krebse etc.) geangelt. Kunstköder eher weniger. Geh mal auf ein fishingpier und sieh den jungs über die Schulter. 

Suche mal hier im forum, habe auch schon ein paar Sachen dazu geschrieben. 
Gruss

PS: wenn du tackle kaufen willst, geh mal in einen BASS PRO SHOP. Dir werden die Augen aus dem Kopf fallen.


----------



## Scabbers (14. August 2014)

*AW: Abenteuer Florida*

Na ja, nicht unbedingt nur Catfish, aber doch sehr häufig und sehr viele. Ich hatte z.B. auch einige Whitings, Rochen und Sheepheads, aber stimmt schon, dass die Catfish meist schneller sind.
Der Vorschlag mit dem Fishing Pier ist natürlich gut. ich habe mir da auch so einiges abgeschaut und interessante Gespräche geführt.
Kunstköder kaufe am besten vor Ort. Snook und Spanish Mackerel konnte ich damit gut fangen.
Wenn du die Zeit und die Möglichkeit hast, dann empfehle ich dir unbedingt eine Angeltour mit dem Kajak. Grandioses Erlebnis!
Ich empfehle dir http://kayak-excursions.com

Und der Bass Pro Shop in Fort Myers ist ein absolutes MUST SEE!

Gruß


----------



## Pat82 (14. August 2014)

*AW: Abenteuer Florida*

Ich hatte mit 15 auch das Glück 3 Monate um Florida segeln zu können. Von St. Petersburg über Fort Myers und Naples, runter zu Dry Tortugas. Von dort rüber nach Key West, Bahamas und dann wieder an die Ostküste Floridas. Eine absolute Traumreise, besonders was das angeln angeht. Wenn ich die Berichte lese kommen alte Erinnerungen auf und ich wünsche Dir noch ganz viel Spaß bei Deinen weiteren Fishing Trips 

Da fällt mir eine Anekdote von den Bahamas ein. Ich hatte dort gerade eine neue Rute + Rolle bekommen und wollte am Pier mit Garnelen ein paar Köderfische fangen, um nachts in der Bucht vielleicht den ein oder anderen größeren Räuber zu überlisten. Hab die Garnele auf halber Tiefe floaten lassen und wartete geduldig auf den ersten Abnehmer. Nach ein wenig verstrichener Zeit bemerkte ich das ich Getränke auf dem Boot vergessen hatte. In meiner jugendlichen Unschuld die Angel auf dem Steg abgelegt und unter etwas geeignetem verklemmt. Ich laufe also zum Boot und als ich wiederkomme ist die komplette Angel verschwunden. Ich war am fluchen das selbst auf den Bahamas geklaut wird, als ein älterer Mann von einem der anderen Boote kommt und mir erzählt was passierte. Ein Fisch hatte sich meine Garnele geschnappt und zu meinem Unglück blieb das auch bei den Haien nicht unbemerkt. So schnappte sich einige Sekunden später ein kleiner Zitronenhai den Köderfisch und die Angel ging baden. Und die Moral von der Geschichte...die Angel nie unbeaufsichtigt liegen lassen #q


----------



## kopyto55 (14. August 2014)

*AW: Abenteuer Florida*

Tagesüber habe ich auch schon whitings und einen sheephead (sehr cooler Fisch übrigens, auf lebendige Garnele an freier Leine gefangen) auf grund gefangen.

Aber wenn du abends/nachts richtiges Grundangeln machst, fängst du nur catfisch zumindest in naples. Ich habe auch einige Einheimische gefragt. Die sagen genau das und deshalb macht kaum jemand nachtangeln, obwohl es sehr gemütlich wäre. 

Anders auf der anderen Seite, da hats keine catfisch. Dafür diverse snapper, Haie, etc. 

Ansonsten kleine bunte jigs, die aggressiv geführt werden bringen jacks, trouts, mackarell und pompano. Geiles fische und sehr kampfstarke (aber meist leider klein). Forellenspinnrute reicht aus. 

das mit kajak tönt cool. sollte ich mal machen. 

Möchte mal auf die goliath grouper fischen


----------



## Scabbers (14. August 2014)

*AW: Abenteuer Florida*

Hm, ich habe meistens bis Ende Sonnenuntergang geangelt, daher wird das mit den Catfish nachts schon so sein, aber wie gesagt fängt man auch tagsüber genügend davon.

Oh ja, Jacks und Pompanos hatte ich ganz vergessen. Die machen Spaß an der leichten Rute. Ich habe einmal früh morgens gesehen wie ein riesiger Schwarm Jacks in den Kanal reingezogen ist. Erst die Ruhe vor dem Sturm und dann hat das Wasser zu kochen begonnen.

Wie gesagt kann ich Kayak nur empfehlen: Manatees neben dem Kayak, Rochenschwarm unter dem Kayak und dazu dann Trouts und Redfish an der Angel....aaahhh ich will wieder hin :k

Goliath Grouper vom Kayak aus? Viel Spaß :q
Unter der Brücke nach Sanibel haben sie häufig auf Goliath Grouper geangelt. Da kommst du mit dem Kayak von meiner verlinkten Vermietstation auch hin....


----------



## kopyto55 (14. August 2014)

*AW: Abenteuer Florida*

Haha das ist Floridas live Pat.

Ich habe auch eine komplette Rute mit Rolle und vergammeltem Fisch am Haken aus einem Kanal gezogen. 

Scabbers: bist du da alleine los mit dem kajak ? geht das Problem los ? 
nöö die Goliath's müsste man schon mit richtigem Tackle fangen. 
Also Skipper mit starkem Boot, der nach dem Biss versucht vom Brückenpoller wegzufahren während der Angler seilziehen macht....


----------



## Scabbers (14. August 2014)

*AW: Abenteuer Florida*

Ja, ich bin immer alleine mit dem Kayak los. Ist eigentlich kein Problem, auch wenn man natürlich Wind und Strömung nie unterschätzen sollte, so beschaulich die Ecke da auch aussieht.
Man kann aber natürlich auch einen Guide mit dazu buchen. Der bringt einen dann zum Fisch und zeigt einem wie das so mit dem Angeln vom Kayak aus funktioniert.
In der San Carlos Bay gibt es auch einige Sandbänke. Da kann man sich dann die Beine vetreten und ein wenig im Stehen angeln. 
Wenn man noch nie Kayak gefahren ist, dann vielleicht doch lieber erstmal in den Mangroven bleiben, bevor man auf den Golf rausfährt. Auch da ist es wunderschön und Fische gibts da auch genügend.


----------



## thomsen (14. August 2014)

*AW: Abenteuer Florida*

Ich wollte eigentlich unter anderem mit dem boot raus, jetzt hab ich etwas gelesen und da hat jemand eine 120lb rute verwendet. Brauch ich da so brutales Gerät?


----------



## kopyto55 (14. August 2014)

*AW: Abenteuer Florida*

@ scabbers. 
cool. bin im Mai wieder in FLA. werde mal schauen ob ichs ins Kanu schaffe. 

@ Thommsen. 
nein, so einen knüppel brauchst du nur wenn du auf Goliath Grouper (guckst du youtube) oder auf die ganz grossen Hammerhaie loswillst.


----------



## thomsen (14. August 2014)

*AW: Abenteuer Florida*

Puuhh, hab scho gedacht des is da der Standart. Zu der Kajak Sache hätte ich auch eine frage das wollte ich eigentlich auf Key West machen. Kann man das in Ford Meyers auch machen? Werde 2 Ruten von hier mitnehmen den Rest wie rollen und köder hol ich dann im basspro laden. Die Beratung werd ich dann auch vor ort in Anspruch nehmen wie empfohlen. Somit vielen dank erstmal für die hilfreichen Tips.


----------



## Scabbers (14. August 2014)

*AW: Abenteuer Florida*

Klar geht das mit dem Kayak bei Fort Myers wunderbar. Klick doch mal auf meinen Link von oben oder google "Bunche Beach Preserve". Genau deine Ecke und dort habe ich ebenfalls vom Kayak aus geangelt. Kayak kannst du dort aber überall mieten: Fort Myers Beach, Cape Coral, Sanibel Island,....

Gruß


----------



## das101 (29. April 2015)

*AW: Abenteuer Florida*

Kämpfe mich gerade durch diverse Forenberichte übers Floridafischen.
Es ist ein Urlaub nach Florida geplant... Zeitpunkt noch offen?! Würde aber gerne noch dieses Jahr hin und Angeln sollte zwar nicht im Hauptfokus stehen, aber morgens und abends wollte ich schon immer einige Würfe machen.

Daher würde ich gerne viel vom Ufer und ggf. mal mit Kayak sowie sehr wahrnscheinlich mal mit einem Guide rausfahren.

Big Game auf die Monster der Meere steht jetzt erst mal nicht im Mittelpunkt. Eher die Fischrei, was man alles noch mit mittel bis schwerem Spinngerät überlisten kann.

Hätte auch Lust ein paar Wurf auf Bass im Süßwasser zu machen.

Mir schweben so Key West und CapeCoral vor..... Bin aber generell offen für andere Orte.

Welchen Bereich Florida würdet ihr mir empfehlen eher Golf oder Atlantik ? Habt ihr Präfenezen?

Wie sieht das Preis-Leistungsverhältnis der Orte an Floridas Küste aus?
Key West könnte ich mir vorstellen ist bestimmt sehr preisintensiv?!

Da meine Dame auch mit kommt, muss diese auch mal bespaßt werden, aber das sollte in Florida immer möglich sein.

Könnt ihr mir eine Reisezeit empfehlen ?! Habe ja gelesen das es ungemütlich in der Hurricane Zeit werden kann und im Sommer doch sehr schwül sein soll....

Beste Dank und Grüße


----------



## anglermeister17 (30. April 2015)

*AW: Abenteuer Florida*

Hallo "DAS101". Hurricanesaison ist in FL von Ende Aug bis Ende Okt, so kenne ich es. November und Dezember, bis in den April fängt dann die angenehmste Reisezeit an. Bedenke aber, dass im Winter und Frühjahr sehr viele wohlhabende dort "überwintern", und wenn diese Zeit vorbei vorbei ist, geht es direkt in den "Springbreak" über... wenn das um ist, fallen die Preise dann wieder etwas normalerweise. Aber alles im "kleinen Rahmen", im Gesamtreisepreis werden die Saisonpreise sich nicht soo stark auswirken, weil eben die Preise dort konstant relativ hoch sind. Was aber nicht heissen soll, dass "Schnäppchen" nicht möglich wären. 
Fazit: Wenn FL, würde ich selbst nochmal bevorzugt im Herbst trotz "Hurricanesaison" hinfahren. Nur weil es so heisst, heisst es ja lange nicht, dass man jeden Tag mit auftretenden Stürmen rechnen müsste, es bleibt zu 95- 97% der Fälle bei kurzen Gewitterschauern nachmittags, und das wars. Die grundsätzliche Wahrscheinlichkeit ist eben höher, nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Außerdem kann ich dir dann einen "Geheimtipp geben" für dann: Am Abend, bei Beginn der Nacht Strandspaziergänge machen, und man kann Gewitter  und Wetterleuchten hunderte km draußen auf See beobachten dann- ein tolles Spektakel!


----------



## das101 (3. Mai 2015)

*AW: Abenteuer Florida*

Wie sieht es mit der Fischerei im Herbst aus - was beißt dort gut ?

Wie sieht es denn mit den Jacks im Herbst aus ?

Würde gerne viel Topwater und relativ Oberflächennah fischen.


----------



## YakuzaInk (16. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Abenteuer Florida*

Hab den Thread hier jetzt komplett gelesen... schade das er eingeschlafen ist und auch vom Themenstarter nix mehr kommt :-(


----------

